# 2 inch Ethafoam - partial sheet



## dbuffin55 (Nov 1, 2021)

Partial sheet of 2 inch white Ethafoam, 2.2 lb/sq.ft. density. Cut a new floor for Aire IK, this is the drop. You can get a 15x40 piece and a 70x30 piece out of the drop. $30


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Where are you? Interested.


----------



## dbuffin55 (Nov 1, 2021)

B4otter said:


> Where are you? Interested.


Sorry, should have added location - Evergreen, CO


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Not worth the shipping, but curious where you bought it? Thanks&regards,


----------



## dbuffin55 (Nov 1, 2021)

B4otter said:


> Not worth the shipping, but curious where you bought it? Thanks&regards,


Foam Fabricators/Protective Packaging Solutions in Denver. They have a variety of colors, thickness and density.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you! Have a friend who gets to Denver regularly, will follow up. I'm in SLC, lots of plastic/foam fabricators and a couple distributors but no local source I've found (yet...).


----------

